# naked in the backyard



## snomnky (Jul 9, 2006)

I admit, i let my two year old run naked in our backyard. It is fenced in with a 5foot privacy fence, but i suppose someone walking by could look over, not that many people walk by. DH freaked out when he saw my son naked in the pool, went and got his bathing suit and made him put it on. DH said he was afraid of people seeing him, I just left it at that, but am wondering if i should always make him wear his swimsuit.


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

huh?! i think naked time is great for kids and the backyard is the best place for it (easy clean up!) seriously, if some perv is watching, you'll probably notice.


----------



## Blue Lotus (Jun 16, 2006)

I have to agree here. I don't see a problem with naked time at all. We often give dd time to run and play with no clothes on, and I think it is healthy. We also have a 5' fence, and a tiny yard, so would notice anyone looking in on us.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

What exactly would happen if people *did* see him? If it's a judgment issue, people can stick it in their ear, honestly, he's two years old and far too young to be handing him the world's hangups about nudity. If it's an issue of being afraid of child molesters, well, you're in the safety of your own back yard and presumably wouldn't let him out of your sight.

Just can't see any problem with it. FWIW, my kids sometimes play in their wading pool naked - the older child is 4. Our back yard is not fenced. They're kids, they enjoy being naked, the rest of the world can get over it.


----------



## Fish Face (Jul 6, 2007)

At that age, I would not worry about it at all. Especially since you have a fence and you or some other responsible adult would be watching him. My family is super-conservative, and still have photos of me running around naked as a toddler!!!


----------



## miguelsmom (Jul 8, 2005)

We (as in the kids







) are naked ALL THE TIME! I think it's important for them to feel comfortable with their bodies and all their parts







I don't want them growing up to have the body issues I have.

Although I do understand being concerned about someone with anything but good intentions getting a peek of my kids- That can be disturbing. Is there a particular reason why you DP is feels so strongly about this?


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

I admit I checked the government website for sex offenders in my area before deciding to let the baby run nakey in the yard. But you cant really see in from the street and nakey time is so good for the soul!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Running around naked in the back yard isn't just ok, it ought to be mandatory







Mind you I've been known to frequent the local naturist lake, too.


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

DS goes naked not only around our yard, but sometimes in the wading pool in the park or even on the beach. gasp!


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

my 3 1/2 yo is always naked. i am not going to let the vague threat of some googly-eyed pervert ruin my son's fun!

i want him to enjoy the freedom of childhood. any random perv will ogle my son whether or not he has clothes on. i refuse to let that color my actions

the law in fl exempts kids under 5 from public nudity laws.

ot- it really burns my britches that nudity is illegal. wth.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

DS spends almost all the time running around half naked without pants on. I don't see anything wrong with it, especially in your own backyard. I think that allowing that freedom to not feel ashamed of their bodies is such a gift. It won't last long so why not let them enjoy it.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

We have a 6 ft privacy fence and all my kids have been naked back there for the past week with a kiddie pool LMAO.. Naked time is fun! let him enjoy it


----------



## SSM (May 6, 2007)

I have no issue with it all. We have no fence but we're also very rural, I do have neighbors though.


----------



## paniscus (Oct 5, 2003)

We have the same issue here. I don't have a problem with it at all. I let ds run around naked all the time. We have a low fence - not privacy at all. The people on one side go to nudist beaches but the people on the other side are very conservative and have a 2.5 yo dd. I still don't think it is a problem but DH isn't comfortable with it. Well, he is more concerned about causing problems with the neighbors - like maybe they have an issue because they have a daughter (although she is only 2.5). Anyway, I just mostly let him go naked and if the neighbors are out then we put some shorts or a dipe on him.


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

My 2 yr old dd does naked summersaults in the backyard and our wonderful neighbour (an older dutch woman) always jokes about seeing a full moon in the middle of the day


----------



## JessSC (Jan 26, 2007)

I let my 2 year old play naked in the wading pool sometimes.... in the front yard







I have never thought a thing about it... until now!


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

My dd2 is naked very often - backyard and front yard; puddles in the street; at the ocean; at the neighborhood pond. As the summer has progressed she has started to keep her bathing suit on but she likes to take it off to tinkle in the sand, then puts it back on??? I think she just likes to see the drops on the dry sand. Go figure.


----------



## awinkler (Jul 26, 2005)

I also agree... I don't see a problem. It's OK to run around naked when you're 2!!!


----------



## happymomma (Jun 27, 2004)

Wait, there are parents who can actually keep clothes on their children when in the backyard?







: I thought that was some urban legend.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

This is so funny! I just got done posting on the "are you comfortable with teenagers having sex?" thread - saying I'm fine with it. And now here I am siding with the OP's dp!

I require at least underwear or a bathing suit bottom. Even in the backyard. Naked is for the bathtub at my house.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I let my almost 2 year old run naked all over the place with no privacy fence, whether people are around or not.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My kids go naked all the time.

Great for potty training.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Naked in the backyard.

Naked in the house.

Naked in the front yard sometimes.

I do draw the line at naked at the library, but that's more because it would probably freak people out, more than I am worried about someone looking at her. If a pedophile wants to look at kids, they will. The best protection I can give my kids is a strong sense of self and comfort with their bodies. And while they're toddlers and preschoolers, they are always with someone. I just won't worry about what someone might see. It's a body. A healthy, happy body.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

DD was running around my mom's yard naked about *checks watch*, oh, 2 and a half hours ago? She loved it. We put the pool out, and two other neighbors were right next to us watering their gardens (my mom lives in a co-op and the community garden is next to her yard). And she has no fence. No biggie.


----------



## sofiabugmom (Sep 23, 2003)

Toddlers are meant to be naked.

Just ask DD, who, at the same age, felt that any article clothing should be used as an area rug or chair throw rather than something to cover any portion of her body for more than, oh, thirty seconds.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

My boys were always nakid out side,great for potty training. But now I still have a hard time keeping pants on the 6 year old.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snomnky* 
DH freaked out when he saw my son naked in the pool, went and got his bathing suit and made him put it on.

How funny -- the past 2 days my DH has come home to see my naked son in the kiddie pool, and the first words out of his mouth were "Where's his swimsuit?"







I don't get the big fuss either.


----------

